# IX 2023 driver restraint system error



## drohena (5 d ago)

After only 3 weeks of use, my new iX xdrive50 show the driver restraint system error. Had spent 2 weeks in service, and they had not find a solution for the problem. Has anyone else got this issue? How it was solve?


----------

